# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream of someone else's teeth falling out

## dooglax

I just woke up from a nap and from a dream that confused me. Here's what happened

I was sitting on a couch with this girl I kind of like. I think we were watching tv, but that wasn't the focus of what was going on; the focus was between us. We sort of started to cuddle closer to each other. Not much was said and I can't remember if we really talked about anything. There was a very positive feeling between us, similar to how I felt when I was cuddling with someone in a long term relationtionship. It was very loving, but I don't want to use that word because we aren't in a relationship and we aren't anywhere near loving each other. It seemed like she was about to say, "I love you," but trailed off and played it off like she didn't just accidentaly say it, and I played it off like it didn't hear it. We made out for a very short amount of time, at which point, one of her teeth fell out. it was one right next to the teeth at the front. At first she didn't seem to notice, and after she did, she didn't think it was a big deal at all, and that she knew her tooth had been loose. I looked in her mouth and found all of her teeth in very bad shape. most were rotting and falling out with a light touch. At which point, I got angry at her, lecturing her how she needed to take care of her teeth (I'm not an angry person at all, i never get mad or angry like that, i was pretty much yelling at her.) She kept telling me that she knew the condition of her teeth and that the dentist told her about her problems and that she neglected to do anything about it and let it get that bad. Her demeanor remained calm, like nothing was happening and that it wasn't a big deal. 

thats pretty much is.

Some info on us:
We dated for awhile, we even applied the label of boyfriend/girlfriend for about a week before we realized it wasn't going to work out. we're still very good friends and are continuing life together as friends. I am still interested in her as a girlfriend but also recognize that it probably won't work out. She;s already gone out and dated a couple of guys and is getting pretty serious with one of them. Me and her have known each other for about 2 months. I'm 22, shes 21.

Ha, thinking back to things between us and our conversations, I just thought of something we talked about. we were driving around in her car and i noticed that her car told her to change her oil. I asked her how long its been since shes changed it, she said she didnt remember. We deduced that it had been a year or 2 since she had. I lectured her about how she was causing irreparable damage to her engine. She told me that a mechanic once drove her car and was afraid to drive it because of how old the oil was and told her to change it immediately. that was about 7 month prior. Throughout all of this, she acted like it was not a big deal and I seemed to have failed to convince her to change her oil :/ this conversation took place last time i saw her

It's funny to think how similar this real life situation and my dream are. She had a person of authority telling her she needed to do something and she didn't heed the warning and I lecture her. I think I've kind of answered my own question here, but I'm still curious what peoples thoughts are. Why did my mind correlate engine oil with teeth? did this real world conversation cause this dream. Again, why teeth? It was very scary, lol.

----------


## JoannaB

I am thinking that the real life conversation about the car definitely triggered the dream.however, I think there is more to it then that: you've told us that this is a girl you are kind of still attracted to but you know you shouldn't be. I think this dream is your mind's way of saying: she is not that attractive anyway, I can think of her as less attractive, maybe that will help me not to find her as attractive.

----------


## Leela

Hey. I just joined here but wanted to offer a theory. It might also be that you have no control over her life or her choices. From things like brushing her teeth or changing her oil to who she dates or has feelings for. Also, these things seem to be important to you and concern you, too.

I think what JoannaB said is interesting. The opposite of love is blind. Like being in a relationship and looking at all the things that now annoy you about the person you didn't notice before.

----------


## blackbirdrising

Anytime you have a dream about teeth falling out, its about the inability to communicate. Fear is usually the blockage (fear of speaking up, fear of speaking out because someone else is always controlling things). So, put that into context with YOUR dream.

----------


## JoannaB

> Anytime you have a dream about teeth falling out, its about the inability to communicate. Fear is usually the blockage (fear of speaking up, fear of speaking out because someone else is always controlling things). So, put that into context with YOUR dream.



Anytime? What about if you got a kid who is eagerly awaiting his first baby tooth to fall out, and you dream that all his teeth fell out? Or what if you are growing older and get so worried about aging and you dream you are an ugly old hag with teeth falling out? I don't think in those examples it would be about the inability to communicate. I think that people are different and so are their experiences especially if they come from different cultures or grew up in an eccentric household where they had very little access to popular culture etc. Are you suggesting that even in such circumstances dream interpretations based on standard such as "teeth fall out = communication issue" would apply? I cannot agree with that.

----------


## blackbirdrising

Your right Joanne.

----------


## JoannaB

Thanks. Sorry to get so riled up, blackbirdrising. The end of a bad week, and I am tired, got a headache, and am cranky. I should have also said that in many circumstances you are right of course, and in this one especially that may well be exactly what is going on, given that he is still attracted to her but things are complicated, and there are communication issues clearly. So I think in this case this may well be it, and please forgive my cranky response.

----------


## blackbirdrising

Its ok  :smiley:   I PMed you back, too. I totally understand, Joanna.

----------


## Superman1

I didn't think firm disagreeing was cranky, should be more of it. You shoulda used angry flaming emoticons, JoannaB. :Mad:  ::evil::  
 ::chuckle::   ::movingmrgreen:: 

Like now: 
 ::bigteeth::  Teeth have always been the hardest for me to pin down. But I've never had one with someone  else's teeth falling out, which makes interpretation promising.  ::teeth::  

Here, I thought they may mean her falling out of love with you. Just after you thought she was close to loving you, one fell out.
And it was almost directly up front - probably you, not her, was aware of the deteriorating condition of your relationship, and you got angry at it, but of course not with her in person.
So I think you related how she treated her car to how she treated the relationship, as she likely would. Even if she didn't, you are apt to feel so. One side has to let it down or both.

*DETAILS*:
 When you first thought she didn't love you, it was no accident, but you played it like it didn't happen. You weren't sure yet.
When you got closer or more intimate with her, part of the relationship - love or  attraction - fell out.
Maybe you didn't notice it in her at first, but then you thought it's no big deal, you knew something was coming loose.
But you looking inside her mouth makes me think of communication here. Maybe you can clear this up, dooglax. Did you think she had bad communication? Or was the car analagy for another part of her character perhaps? But you saying to her you need to look after your teeth can't be communication, but it can be attractivenes, on a figurative or personal level.

Whatever it was was in very bad shape, mostly rotting, and falling out with your light touch.

Then you got angry at this falling out with her, lecturing her she should look after the relationship better - perhaps even if it wasn't her fault.
But the other side of you kept telling you she is treating you like her car, that you knew this was happening, you told the authority in you about it that could fix it she neglected it and let it get bad.
You thought she was calm about leaving you, like it was nothing, and that it was no big deal. That's your view of what went wrong. But is it accurate?

----------


## JoannaB

Truth is I definitely was cranky when I posted that, and I am glad I appologized and blackbirdrising have actually as a result discovered a lot in common despite our differences through later communication. However, I also do agree with you that there is nothing wrong with firm disagreement. And I am not saying that I am backing away from the point of disagreement, just that blackbirdrising's gracious reply had made me realize how cranky I was when I posted that firm disagreement and that I could have been more gracious in my opinion while disagreeing.

I like your interpretation a lot too Superman1.

----------


## Sierra117

hello Dooglax





> It was very loving, but I don't want to use that word because we aren't in a relationship...



Minute, butterfly !
(it's a very curent turn of phrase in french)
 ::D: 

"I don't want that word" : you should.
This "relationship" is a ship about to get under way.





> she was about to say, "I love you,"



It's her heart that speak, but you don't hear (isn't the TV but your mind that interfere). 





> one of her teeth fell out



She lose her power, her energy, she become clumbsy.
[lose teeth = lose power]





> she needed to take care of her teeth...



She beginn despair... she will come to a bad end if you don't wake up.

If you want who she become strong and self-assured, you can easy her health...
her heart told you it.

----------


## JoannaB

For those of you who like me read the "Minute, butterfly!" and had a reaction: what the heck could that mean, but now I am curious ... My French is rusty, so I am not up to date on current French expressions, so I looked it up on the Web, and even among French speakers there seemed to be some debate as to what it means. One possible explanation I found was "just a minute, do not panic (like a butterfly)" another was "just a minute, dear/honey (affectionate term)", while others argued that it is more sarcastic and less affectionate (perhaps more like "you flighty little thing"). Anyway, interesting phrase that, and alas probably too culturally infused to be easily translatable.

Got to disagree with the "it is her heart that speaks but you don't hear it" interpretation, let's be careful to not give dooglax false hope since if I read the original explanation correctly: he wants her but thinks she does not want him. It is very likely that this part of the dream was wishful thinking: he wants her to say I love you, but knows she won't.

I also would be cautious about suggesting that this relationship is a ship about to sail, from the additional info provided, we have been told that this ship has already sailed, and this is likely a dream about him being left at the harbor and having to deal with this if we are comparing this relationship to a ship. 

If she is already getting serious with someone else in real life then I would not count on things working out any time soon. On the other hand there are plenty of examples of people splitting up, having other affairs, and then getting together again some day, so that is not impossible. Less likely though if she keeps loosing her teeth in my opinion.

----------


## Sierra117

hello Joanna

"Minute, butterfly" is a turn of phrase for :
"stand by, you go too speed", as a butterfly that fly from a flower to a another, without stay late.
For come back on the previous subject, we say : "you're a bit hasty... minute, butterfly !

"Just a minute, do not panic" it's all right only in some situations, in this dream it is not the case ;
"just a minute, dear/honey (affectionate term)" : a turn of phrase affectionate but more limited.
"you flighty little thing" is pejorative, we used a another expression, in french :
"va papillonner ailleurs" (go flying as a butterfly, somewhere else).
I have read Dooglax's dream for discuss with him, and not for insulte him.





> if I read the original explanation correctly: he wants her but thinks she does not want him.



Maybe in the real life, but not in this dream.
Look at the course of the dream story ; I interpret a dream in it context,
the reality can be very different, but I stay only in the dream.

Who know if he doesn't his error : believe that she don't want him ?
His dream show that his mine interfere (she say him : "I love you", but the TV...).
Are you sure that she don't want him ?





> I also would be cautious about suggesting that this relationship is a ship about to sail...



I have beginn with a play on words, then I have continued.





> On the other hand there are plenty of examples of people splitting up...



We are in a dream, Joanna, it is possible that don't reflete the reality.
We don't must go mad... the dreamer neither.

The conclusion of this dream is a question : she don't want you, are you sure of it ?

 :Uhm: 
It's incredible... your dreams have hold me _lucid_ !
I dreaded the translation of the international tutorials... 
it's strange that I have no problem with your dreams.
 ::shock::   :Uhm:   ::shock:: 

I'm dreadfully sorry, Joanna, but I have keep once's promise to another end of the forum.
I will come back, maybe, one day.
Faithfully, in love.... byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye !
 ::D:

----------


## travellight27

Ok...sorry if I repeat anything already said, but I need to hurry and can't read all the responses...

But Teeth falling out in a dream is about Maturity, accepting change and growing up .  We see teeth falling out in a dream when there is a situation someone doesn't want to face....it means facing inevitable changes.  just as babies lose their teeth as they are growing, seeing teeth fall out means it's time to see the truth of a situation and adapt accordingly.  Here I think that the girl regardless would have never made it with the dreamer, because the dreamer needs to much control over the other person and just maybe has a need to criticize imperfections.  Obviously is someone is not caring for themselves or their vehicles, they should but it's up to that other person to take responsibility for themselves.  The relationship between the vehicle and the teeth is that in dream language Car and all kinds of vehicles represent our bodies, how we are moving thru life....the carrier or our souls, so the condition of a vehicle...car, truck, motorcycle..relates to the condition and car of ones body.
TL

----------

